# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  trump and PTSD

## Suzi

Yes I know his name should have a capital letter, but currently I don't feel he deserves it....  
Have just posted this on the facebook page as I'm furious about yet another one of his bigoted ideas... Thought you might be interested... 

https://www.facebook.com/DealingWith...51316551576549

----------

Jarre (04-10-16)

----------


## Jarre

I had my American friends on the floor rolling around laughing when I told them what trump was in English...... I am worried that the miss informed and brainwashed )of which we have alot over here now, just look at the brexit with people concentrating on immigration and not what actually might happen)  Unfortunately support grows for the bigots and spoilt pigs of the world who don't know what life is at the other end of the scale and the fact the media lap up everything they say and do and people are stupid enough to believe and get force fed these attitudes.

----------


## S deleted

Trump is a hateful bigoted idiot and a very dangerous man. Lets take a look at the kinda people who support him...

----------


## Paula

Wow...

----------


## rose

He says his remarks were taken out of context. I take it all with a pinch of salt to be honest.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016...d-remarks.html

----------


## S deleted

Everything that come out of his mouth is taken out of context according to that orange ferret face

----------


## OldMike

I dismiss everything Trump says the man's a fool a very rich fool but still a fool.

----------


## Suzi

Well, if you do go reading the post on facebook, be warned it isn't pretty.. I owe Emmie and Emma (2 of the awesome FB team) too much chocolate for dealing with it whilst I was away from my laptop....

----------


## Emmie

> He says his remarks were taken out of context. I take it all with a pinch of salt to be honest.


IF he were just any old bloke then fair enough but him crying out of context is not acceptable in this case I reckon. He known for gaslighting and he is in the running for POTUS he should be able to control his words better than this!




> Well, if you do go reading the post on facebook, be warned it isn't pretty.. I owe Emmie and Emma (2 of the awesome FB team) too much chocolate for dealing with it whilst I was away from my laptop....


Allllllllllllllllll the chocolate ;-)

----------


## purplefan

I cant see what he says as it is not available. If Trump becomes president. I'm going to live underground for the next five years. Hateful, spiteful man.

----------


## purplefan

Fat. Pig. Dog. Slob. Disgusting animal.

These are just some of the names that Donald Trump has called women over the years. Yes, a man who's hoping to become President of the United States and presumably persuade a few women to vote for him, too.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/pol...-in-one-place/

I think he has just blown any chance of becoming president now.

----------


## Suzi

What I don't understand is that it's been fine for him to be so hideous towards women, the LGBTQ communities, the migrant community, all muslim people and that was tolerated, and yet he's said he used his celebrity to get women to do what he wanted and suddenly politicians left, right and centre are walking away from him....
Don't get me wrong, I'm hoping that this is it, but I'm sadly sure it wont be...

----------


## Flo

God help us all if that lunatic gets voted into the White House!.....there'll be no hope for the rest of us! Mind you, he'll be a prime candidate for assassination!...don't get me started!!..I'll go before I blot my copy book. :X:

----------


## Emmie

> I think he has just blown any chance of becoming president now.


I wish that were true but I have an american friend and some of her family are trump supporters and they are defending him (not least by saying Bill Clinton was as bad, er, nope consenting adults, so no, while it is bad it is not as bad at all)

----------

Flo (09-10-16),purplefan (09-10-16)

----------


## purplefan

I was watching him squirm when he was apologizing over the remarks he made that were published in the Washington post. I think it was a pretty horrible and disgusting thing he did. and it was great watching him crawl but i don't think his apology was sincere enough. Clinton is still ahead in the latest poles and i am looking forward to watching him squirm more on the next debate. I dont like either Clinton or Trump but id rather have Clinton in than Trump.

----------


## S deleted

I'd rather have Bubbles the chimp as president of the US over they scumbag

----------


## Flo

Ditto!!!!

----------

